# Turned my silver TT to matteblack



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's a quick way to ruin a car I guess - I think the looks are more wtf!
In keeping with the fake body kit however :roll:

Your money, your car as they say......


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> That's a quick way to ruin a car I guess - I think the looks are more wtf!
> In keeping with the fake body kit however :roll:
> 
> Your money, your car as they say......


needed some change .. been 2 years i lived with silver 
got like 45likes in just 3 hours in facebook and the comments are awesome 
fake body kit? its AUDI OEM ORIGINAL


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> That's a quick way to ruin a car I guess -


plasti dip bro!
500$ whole car
4-5 years garanti
remove it when bored


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks ok mate. But if I'm honest I think the first picture when your car is silver looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

not for me


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Love the first picture -_- others look ok but think the lines of the car kind of suit the light colour.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

I like it - and will be better still with chrome Audi badge back.


----------



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

Looks rubbish in my opinion, to dark mate!!

But it's your car and its only a opinion of mine, 45 likes on Facebook though :roll: :roll: !!! I must be in the minority, lol


----------



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi 

If you always wanted a matte color you were right to do it  ( however please, " YOLO " ... s'il te plait ^^ nous ne somme pas sur 9gag  )

I would have wraped it and kept both front and rear Audi rings in original chrome.

They wheels could do with an other colour now.

JBTT


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I like the Matt black look, I think you have done a very good job, looks fantastic, better than the look of unfinished silver, IMO.
Each to their own but I like it alot. Only thingI dont like is the alloy bumper look in the 6th pic, through the grill, should be black too.  unless its the light bouncing off.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It's OK if you're called Michael Knight 

Turbo boost!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Wouldn't look out of place in an iRobot/Mad Max world but not for me. The whole matt black, dark everything would just bring me down like a dull, dark, grey, rainy weekend 
Prefer it pre Plasti Dip. There's was a French guy on a while back, wrapped his a matt blue. That looked lovely IMO.
As long as you are happy with it Rex... It's all good.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

As ive said many times before on this forum, matte colour does NOT suit the TT. The lines of the car are too simple and rounded, it only looks good on cars with sharp looks for example the Lamborghini. Nonetheless you will be different from the rest of the TT crowd


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Have to agree with the majority, it's not for me, I don't like the matte black look, imho the car needs to be seriously special to warrant this niche look.

Saying that, it looks like you have done a superb job and no doubt are very proud of it and enjoy the attention, which is all that matters!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Mark 2 said:


> Only thingI dont like is the alloy bumper look in the 6th pic, through the grill, should be black too.  unless its the light bouncing off.


Or snow, maybe? :lol:


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Probably obvious to most but not to me so I ask.

Is it a wrap or proper strip down and full respray?

Regardless of whichever...

Totally agree that the TT looks best in a light colour to show off the lines. But as you say Rex, you have had it silver for a few years now so a change is fair enough.

Personally I like the matte black look, and think the job has been done well.

I have seen a few BMW M3's done this way and they look really good.
Pictures dont always do justice bet it looks even better in the flesh.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I quite liked this one in matte, not keen on black matte as you lose the grille and front details.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... p=75622903


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Loving it REX, looks great, a real evil stalker of a car :twisted:

Ignore the negative views, for most people on here the biggest mod they have ever done or ever will do, was ticking the box for sat nav when ordering the car :roll:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I like it, I agree about the Audi rings.. at the end of the day it's nice to have a change and being plasti-dip you have the convenience of reverting it back to it's original colour.... :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Demessiah said:


> Loving it REX, looks great, a real evil stalker of a car :twisted:
> 
> Ignore the negative views, for most people on here the biggest mod they have ever done or ever will do, was ticking the box for sat nav when ordering the car :roll:


Amusing but probably inaccurate.


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a big fan of the all matt black look - I think it needs some highlights to bring some interest to an otherwise bland look. ........ you did ask :wink:


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

love matt black but you need to keep some of the shiny bits as it does look a bit dark....but it's your car and if you are happy...


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Very darth vader......not for me but nice to be different I guess.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Not a fan sorry mate, but the first photo is stunning, revert back I say


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Love it 8) 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Trying to make a not very evil styled car looking evil is not right...


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it looks ok.
I still prefer the before pic(and I don't even like silver cars).
Does the plasti-dip not have any bad effect on the paint?
Also how did you apply it?


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

TT-REX said:


> #love the amount of looks i get


And I bet you think they're admiring looks...


----------



## DrKaz (Oct 5, 2011)

I like the look but a bit too out there for me to consider as I don't like attracting attention when I am out driving. Needs silver/chrome trim to lift it a little and silver alloys too. Too much monotone detracts from the this unique look. One of a kind...in a good way. And I believe this wrap is totaly reversible. Dirt will show up real easy though. Stick with the look I say.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

ajayp said:


> Probably obvious to most but not to me so I ask.
> 
> Is it a wrap or proper strip down and full respray?


It's "plasti-dip". Youtube it... temporary vinyl spray thingy...


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Will ook even better with some contrasts to all that darkness, and by the way, I fully understand that you want to change the look of your car. I barely tend to keep my cars more than a year at the time, gets boring after a while, when that is said, the TT is the first car that I don't have an urge to swap out after a year


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Add some dark/black lights, both front and rear and keep the black wheels. Put a black number plate. If you wanna do something do it to the max


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TT-REX said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > That's a quick way to ruin a car I guess -
> ...


*#Destroyed *


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

wish we could get that in the UK for that cheap! i would change colour every year lol


----------



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> wish we could get that in the UK for that cheap! i would change colour every year lol


We've got it here http://www.plastidip.fr/gamme-plasti-dip,fr,3,1.cfm

Doesn't seem so expensive and I guess you could order from them as the shipping from France isn't that expensive.

JBTT


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Next remodeling will make it look like this?










not my cup of tea I'm afraid.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

TT-REX said:


>


BaTTmobile


----------



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

Next step :mrgreen:


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

This thread has me in two minds.

Reminds me of one step forward two steps back.

Step Forward = Good ( The RS kit looks good, and i actually quite like the matte finish )

Two Steps Back = Bad 
( The fact you put yolo in your title thread makes you a muppet, and the fact you have an RS kit on a TT doubles its effect )


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

You Only Live Once


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Indeed, I was told today a friend died this morning, so you never know when your time will be up.


----------



## BCunningham9 (Apr 27, 2012)

I loved the silver but I equally approve of the new matte black finish as well!


----------



## whitettpet (Jan 4, 2010)

Tt Rex I fink it looks good...... to b honest it's ur opinion that matters. Iv seen all kinds of cars that have become mat black from Bentleys to ferraris this actually looks really good. I fink it adds a more aggressive look to the tt. And for the price you paid its a no brainier we all get bored wit our colours from time to time to get a re spray done for £300 can't be bad. And in the summer u can peal it off when you want a brighter colour. I fink that's amazing.


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

I am another no, I like to see my car shining but each to there own your car your choice


----------



## Jamieh9 (Nov 23, 2012)

I nearly spat coffee on my keyboard when i saw this from lauging, it looks pretty evil, I used to ride matt black Vespa's in the 80's, proper rat stylee, i like it... but wouldnt do it to mine, but fair play to you.

Last week in Aberdeen i spotted a range rover sport and a porsche cayene in matt black both on the same day :twisted:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

It brings back memories of car wars and mad max


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

car looks really good in the morning or evening when the sun is going down ..
but at night aint that pretty
should i remove the plasti dip on the front grill back to black shiny or leave it ? and the air vents grill ?


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I really like it.. thought about cutting out the plastic part from behind the grill that the number plate would attatch to?


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks great, some people will never mod there cars or dare to do anything inventive as they are believers in audi was right 1st time round...me personally I think the tt with an RS kit is an evil looking car and suits the matte black perfectly, again it's only plasti dip so not the end of the world. I've found some owners in here similar to those on the mini forums who own GPs, they feel they should be left alone and preserved and freak out when someone changes it up. End of the day you mod your car for you not others


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> car looks really good in the morning or evening when the sun is going down ..
> but at night aint that pretty
> should i remove the plasti dip on the front grill back to black shiny or leave it ? and the air vents grill ?


I would remove plasti dip on grills and rear valance so all shiny black, then glass black the rims. Same style as the rs500.


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

Gloss black the rims***


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

You know what, I think it looks pretty good below in a mean and aggressive way. Good luck to you.

[smiley=cheers.gif]



TT-REX said:


> car looks really good in the morning or evening when the sun is going down ..
> but at night aint that pretty
> should i remove the plasti dip on the front grill back to black shiny or leave it ? and the air vents grill ?


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Starting to look better even with just the front badge back to chrome - see what I meant by some contrast? Get some more gloss going with the grills, rims, mirrors etc and it will look much better. You've got to have highs and lows or it just ends up looking bland :wink:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

It looks a lot better in this last shot than the first ones.

Not for me REX but hey if you like it good for you.


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

Bravo man. Nice looking finish from the pictures. I think a matt grey or silver would have looked crazy.

S


----------



## TTfreak330 (Feb 2, 2012)

Really like your car with this mat black! 
Good taste!

Cheers


----------



## Krpano (Dec 25, 2011)

I like it a lot.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks nice from photos but one thing about plastic dips is that they peel off easily (if I am not mistaken)? I guess that won't be too much of a problem as you can just respray it


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Leave it as it is its fantastic, I love it the way it is.


----------



## Fritschy (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like something Batman would drive in the weekends! :-D


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like some one took a huge dump on it :? 
Not sure you could do anything else to make the TT look any worse - R8 kit at a push?


----------



## cyzhao (May 30, 2012)

Wrapping a car is $500 too o_o LOL 3-4 years plus if you are bored change the color 

I'm loving my matte white on white <3


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

What a bunch of boring Brits in this thread. Matt black is a stunning colour on the right car and this is the right car. I'm a big fan of stealth matt colours. Gun metal greys, camo green, matt black and primer grey are all fantastic - the stealth unfinished look is beautiful and still subtle, if it was glow in the dark or florissant colours I could understand, but black and white are simple subtle colours.

I'll be doing something similar to mine, but with a few gloss highlights (but no chrome anywhere) I want it to be totally blacked out, the awkwardness if what I like the best. I don't think Id ever want to own a gloss car again really, I find it boring and dated - satin or pearlesant are much more classy and modern finishes now. For me the original silver was very 2001. Its a matter of opinion and a lot of people on this forum seem to think their design opinion matters the most, when it doesn't. Ive seen them slag off simple stealthy matt black, but praise luminous green!! The TT does look lovely in white, but I still think a satin white would be more unique with no chrome on the car.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You want to bring it up to date by going Matt Black?

I think you are a few years too late. :wink:



> I'll be doing something similar to mine, but with a few gloss highlights


As for that, I've seen that done and in my opinion is the only way to make it look even worse. Makes it look like you missed a bit.


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hark said:


> You want to bring it up to date by going Matt Black?
> 
> I think you are a few years too late. :wink:
> 
> ...


Haha I guess we'll just have to disagree, I mean I despise all Vauxhauls as the worst designed looking cars in the world (and i'm a designer for a living) oh and I hate red cars unless its a Ferrari  :lol:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunny day


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks gorgeous. Not sure I'd own one in any sunnier countries though. In Aus, you'd cook.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

dannys1 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > You want to bring it up to date by going Matt Black?
> ...


Bought my TT because of how it looked, not how it drove.

Bought the VX because of how it drove, not how it looked.

Horses for courses. Be a bit stupid to buy a track car on how it looked. [smiley=bomb.gif]

O and Vauxhall* :wink:


----------



## cowboybebop (May 20, 2009)

I think it looks pretty cool 8)


----------



## V6Kent (May 30, 2013)

Not sure about the black, does anyone else have pics of interestingly wrapped TTs

Thinking about getting mine done!


----------



## The Dark Lord (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm unsure about these matte black cars. A lot of people will think that you sprayed it yourself and didn't do the gloss coat.

Kinda cool but kinda dodgy. Wonder how it would affect the resale value - or possibly restrict the resale market.


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Mercuryl said:


> I'm unsure about these matte black cars. A lot of people will think that you sprayed it yourself and didn't do the gloss coat.
> 
> Kinda cool but kinda dodgy. Wonder how it would affect the resale value - or possibly restrict the resale market.


It won't, you can peel it off. Personally id pay more for a matt black job ready done (or matt anything) I just don't like gloss finishes at all anymore. I like that BMW have been offering matt finishes for a while now.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks ok to me, far better than silver


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Yo Rex ! Any recent pics of this?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Hadaak said:


> Yo Rex ! Any recent pics of this?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Recently removed the dip 
wrapped 3m gloss black vinyl


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

That looks much nicer IMHO [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

looking good. Any reason why you removed the dip?
Is the 3M covering better?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

How much did this wrap cost you mate?


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> That's a quick way to ruin a car I guess - I think the looks are more wtf!
> In keeping with the fake body kit however :roll:
> 
> Your money, your car as they say......


I agree with you mate...me I would have just wrap it...not sure about this one :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

TT-REX said:


> Recently removed the dip
> wrapped 3m gloss black vinyl


Now thats what I am talking about 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it looks amazing in the matt and the gloss - very jealous!!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Gloss looks awesome! Is it a TTRS?


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

What spring are you using???


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Liked the silver, not sure about the matt (but it definitely 'had something' about it), love the glossy black - looks awesome


----------

